# Lenovo P51



## hazz (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi there, back again for some useful tips. After one 1 year I resumed my FreeBSD installation and I was able to install the Nvidia driver 375, for the Quadro M2200. But I'm encountering this problem. I'm to able to switch back to virtual console ALT Fx doesn't work anymore under X. I installed as a WM i3. Nvidia-settings either doesn't work it says libxcb.so not present, any suggestion thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2018)

As far as I know the NVidia driver has a bit of problem switching back to a vt(4) console. You can try setting the console to the old sc(4). I'm not 100% sure if this will work for you but it's worth a shot.

Add to /boot/loader.conf:

```
kern.vty=sc
```


----------



## hazz (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks for the advice, but now my system hangs on boot.
Anyone know how to mount a ZFS partition so I can correct my /boot/loader.conf?
May I remove the 375 NVidia driver and use the FreeBSD NVidia driver?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 30, 2018)

hazz said:


> Thanks for the advice,but now my system hangs on boot.
> Anyone know how to mount a ZFS partition so I can correct my /boot/loader.conf?


Does the loader(8) menu still show up?

Use [Esc] to loader prompt, then

```
set kern.vty=vt
boot
```



hazz said:


> May I remove the 375 NVidia driver and use the FreeBSD NVidia driver?


You should be able to use x11/nvidia-driver for this card.


----------



## hazz (Sep 3, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Does the loader(8) menu still show up?
> 
> Use [Esc] to loader prompt, then
> 
> ...


As you suggested didn't work.I have to say if thereis  a nice tutorial how to use would be great.
I tried the driver x11/nvidia-driver didn't work so i had to reinstall everything i just have to accept that virtual console 
from 1 to 7 do not work.
Now i have to resize the fonts on X my monitor is a 4k .
Next homework Bhyve and Dtrace


----------



## shkhln (Sep 3, 2018)

hazz said:


> to switch back to virtual console ALT Fx doesn't work anymore under X.



_ctrl_ + alt + f[1-12]


----------



## hazz (Sep 15, 2018)

That's worked just implemented under the bios Intel iamt


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 15, 2018)

As alternative to switching to _sc_ you can try setting on _vt_.

`hw.vga.textmode="1"`


----------



## volatilevoid (Oct 13, 2018)

I am experiencing a similar issue like hazz.

`kern.vty="sc"` does not work as the display freezes as soon as the kernel is booting. These are the last lines I can see:


```
Booting...
Start @ 0xffffffff80310000 ...
EFI framebuffer information:
addr, size     0xa0000000, 0x21c0000
dimensions     3840 x 2160
stride         4096
masks          0x00ff0000, 0x0000ff00, 0x000000ff, 0xff000000
```

And that is it.

On the other hand, `hw.vga.textmode="1"` does not do anything. Do I have any other options besides disabling UEFI or using the Intel KMS framebuffer?

*Edit:* Tried `hw.syscons.disable="1"` as well, same result like `kern.vty="sc"`.

Regards
Thomas


----------



## hazz (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi i presume to have resolved under the bios set up in display config i set Discrete graphics with


----------



## volatilevoid (Oct 13, 2018)

hazz said:


> Hi i presume to have resolved under the bios set up in display config i set Discrete graphics with


I already enabled _Discrete Graphics_ in the BIOS and X is working fine with my NVIDIA card. The problem I have is that I cannot return to the console nor can I log out from GNOME because GDM returns back to the console for this and then I get a black screen. I do not really need _efifb_ but it seems like I cannot just disable it.


----------



## yuripv (Oct 13, 2018)

Just to share my experience with P51 (Quadro M2200, using Discrete Graphics setting) running 12.0-ALPHA9 with UEFI boot -- I'm not seeing any issues described in this thread, using vt by default, switching from/to X works, exiting from X works, so probably upcoming 12.0-RELEASE should help here.


----------



## hazz (Oct 14, 2018)

Had you installed the nvidia driver from ports or from the official nvidia sites?probably you tried to ctrl+alt F1-F10
The 12 version was smooth too for me


----------



## yuripv (Oct 14, 2018)

hazz said:


> Had you installed the nvidia driver from ports or from the official nvidia sites?probably you tried to ctrl+alt F1-F10
> The 12 version was smooth too for me



From ports, nvidia-driver-390.87.  Yes, I tried switching to console and back, everything went fine.


----------

